# RAID Driver in USB Help



## AphexDreamer (Dec 31, 2007)

How do I put a RAID Driver for my MotherBoard from the CD to a USB.

I am reading the Asus manual and it has this software I can use to extract the drivers from the CD to a Floppy Disk or USB Drive, the thing is I have no Floppy Drive so I must use the USB Drive. 

I have tryed various amounts of things to try and get the Asus CD to extract the Drivers onto my USB Drive but I keep getting this "Unable to get Disk information" error from the ASUS File IMAGE Extractor.

Does anyone no what to do, or how to get my PC to recognize the USB as a Floppy A: Drive?

I really need to get the drivers on it, please any information will be much obliged.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 31, 2007)

Bump, anyone???


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## GLeN (Dec 31, 2007)

Share how lol Im buying a fdd with mine only £3 so whynot. although I cant wait till we get rid of the bastards 1.44mb, I got a 2 gig card the size of your nail in my phone lol


----------



## RelativeDesign (May 8, 2008)

I couldn't find a way to make "make disk" work so here's how I ended up doing this with my P5E. On my motherboard I needed Raid drivers for the "Intel Matrix Storage Technology" chip.

1) First navigate to the standard installer that you would normally use (if you already had Windows installed). For me this was <CDROM>:\Drivers\Chipset\IMSM
2) Extract the drivers manually VIA their installer by executing the following command: c:\setup.exe -a -pc:\<path>
3) Now all the drivers were extracted to c:\<path>
4) I burned these to a CD and I was good to go.

Good luck,
Jerret


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 8, 2008)

Let me get this straight; you bump 14min after you ask and solve the issue yourself 10 minutes after that? Perhaps you should try more yourself next time, and if you decide you require help be patient?


----------



## RelativeDesign (May 8, 2008)

Ha, sorry to stir up this old thread. I just stumbled upon it while doing a Google search and decided I should leave an answer to the original posters question for the next bloke that runs into this issue.

Cheers,
Jerret


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 8, 2008)

Well at least the question is answered now, next time someone finds this thread via search or Google they actually get an answer.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

and as another update, intel also have these drivers available on their website as a direct download - they call it the 'F6 RAID driver' or 'floppy disk driver' depending where you look.

((F6 comes from that being the button you press to install them when installing XP. Vista does not require any button presses, as it can read them from a USB drive - but you will still need this driver.))


----------



## evil_evo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi AphexDreamer, I have a question for you - did you just burn them on CD or you used a USB? because when I put the CD in it doesn't work it is looking for floppy driver letter A: do you know what to do here?

Also my mobo does allow me to emulate a FDD you think it will work?

Also I followed up with Asus itself they told me to put in the support DVD press F6 it should just pick up the RAID drivers but it doesn't do anything just kept on asking me for the floppy disk.

Any help on this will be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikola99 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Easy with USB*

All I did was copy the folder D:\Drivers\RAID\IMSM\Driver\64Bit to my USB drive and plugged it in when I was asked for the drivers during the Windows 7 Installation. You might want to copy 32Bit or the Driver folder in it's entirety and have Windows detect the supported driver. My motherboard is P5Q.

I did have a problem after the Setup rebooted: no operating system found. I went into BIOS made sure the settings were OK, made no changes, but saved the settings and rebooted. Then, the Setup resumed.


----------



## evil_evo (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, I just took the easy way out window 7 same as win vista so USB should just work but in my case I was trying to do this with win xp it didnt work for me to I just used a floppy drive that worked like a charm.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

windows XP will not pick up drivers from anywhere but the floppy drive. 7 and vista can get them from just about anywhere.


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 6, 2009)

nikola99 said:


> All I did was copy the folder D:\Drivers\RAID\IMSM\Driver\64Bit to my USB drive and plugged it in when I was asked for the drivers during the Windows 7 Installation. You might want to copy 32Bit or the Driver folder in it's entirety and have Windows detect the supported driver. My motherboard is P5Q.
> 
> I did have a problem after the Setup rebooted: no operating system found. I went into BIOS made sure the settings were OK, made no changes, but saved the settings and rebooted. Then, the Setup resumed.


This is usually caused by the bios detecting the flash drive as a disk, then trying to boot from it before the HDD. 

Did you remove the flash drive between checking the bios settings/saving/rebooting?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

btw, P5Q board dont need a RAID driver. windows 7 supports intel ICH9 and ICH10 controllers natively.


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> windows XP will not pick up drivers from anywhere but the floppy drive. 7 and vista can get them from just about anywhere.



True, and with Windows XP, sometimes the F6 floppy install doesn't work. 

Some motherboard SATA/RAID controller drivers are dumped for Windows XP "trusted" drivers. These "trusted" drivers are standard IDE disk controller drivers, included on the Windows installation disc. 

If windows reverts to the trusted drivers, the SATA/RAID controller wont read from the hard disk correctly, then Windows XP will either keep rebooting, or the blue screen of death pops up..

If that happens, you need to integrate the SATA or SATA RAID drivers for your motherboard onto a Windows XP installation disc. 

Use a program called Nlite to create an integrated drivers Windows XP installation disc, that way Windows XP thinks the motherboard drivers are the built in "trusted" ones and has nothing to fall back on.

For more information about Nlite, check out their website http://www.nliteos.com/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

the 'trusted drivers' relates to whether or not the drivers have a WHQL signature.


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks.. I wonder if you could fake the whql signature on drivers, like copy/paste something in hex or text into the driver file, before running the f6 install?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> Thanks.. I wonder if you could fake the whql signature on drivers, like copy/paste something in hex or text into the driver file, before running the f6 install?



no. There are a few workarounds for WHQL sigs, but they only work once an OS is installed. you're stuck needing WHQL drivers to install windows on.


----------

